# Bose accoustimass 10



## GeorgioDavid (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi

Do somebody of you have a touch with Bose acoustimass 10 serie 4. ? 
Is it better for me to switch from JBL control One ?


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

It's hard to understand what it is you are in need of, try correcting your grammar and maybe you will get an answer you are searching for.


----------



## GeorgioDavid (Aug 17, 2013)

I want to know opinion about it, someone who hash it, I have compared with my JBL and Bose center speaker does not give detailed sound.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

My sister has a Bose acoustimass 10 and I wasn't impressed with the sound or the output. I have never heard the JBL control One but from looking at the specs they would be my choice over the Bose.


----------



## GeorgioDavid (Aug 17, 2013)

Mike P. said:


> My sister has a Bose acoustimass 10 and I wasn't impressed with the sound or the output. I have never heard the JBL control One but from looking at the specs they would be my choice over the Bose.


Thanks


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm in the same camp as Mike P. Neither of those speakers are that good. The sound from Bose leaves little bit to be desired. IF you want really good vocals, try finding some Paradigm Monitors. Version 3+ are a good start. 

My (used) suggestions are:
Paradigm Mini-monitor version3-version4 or Paradigm Monitor3 v3-v4 or Monitor5 v3-v4
Paradigm CC-370 v3 or v4
Paradigm ADP370 v3 or v4
You really don't need a subwoofer with those speakers.


----------



## GeorgioDavid (Aug 17, 2013)

my man's cave is not so big " 2, 5m /6m "

. speakers that I want may not exceed JBL C ONE Narrow small size watermelon  

should b about the same size x 6(7.1) , 70% to game, 30% music and film. Budget +-700€


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

GeorgioDavid said:


> my man's cave is not so big " 2, 5m /6m "
> 
> . speakers that I want may not exceed JBL C ONE Narrow small size watermelon
> 
> should b about the same size x 6(7.1) , 70% to game, 30% music and film. Budget +-700€



Mini-monitors are about the size of a small seedless watermelon. the ADP370 are the same size as the minis, and the CC370 isn't that big. With a room your size you will have tons of bass available.


----------



## GeorgioDavid (Aug 17, 2013)

8086 said:


> Mini-monitors are about the size of a small seedless watermelon. the ADP370 are the same size as the minis, and the CC370 isn't that big. With a room your size you will have tons of bass available.


Thanks. I will look it at Amazon or google.


----------



## GeorgioDavid (Aug 17, 2013)

8086 said:


> Mini-monitors are about the size of a small seedless watermelon. the ADP370 are the same size as the minis, and the CC370 isn't that big. With a room your size you will have tons of bass available.


Ok


----------

